# Give them a try



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

If I were new to routing and just purchased a router and logged on to this forum I would see that if I did not put it under a table I would be doing the wrong thing, as all the posts are centered round the router table. Even Rob and Rick make the statement that 90% of router projects can only be achieved with the router table. 
I have been using template guides for years and I was surprised at what could be achieved with them (with greater Safety) and unfortunately people are not even willing to give them a try. 
I have submitted a few suggestions on how to solve a number problems that have been submitted but I am not sure if they have been acted upon as there has been no replies saying that it was tried. 
All I ask is give the template guides a go you will be amazed at the results you will be able to achieve. I am willing to assist if you have any problems with them.
Tom


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

template tom said:


> If I were new to routing and just purchased a router and logged on to this forum I would see that if I did not put it under a table I would be doing the wrong thing, as all the posts are centered round the router table. Even Rob and Rick make the statement that 90% of router projects can only be achieved with the router table.
> I have been using template guides for years and I was surprised at what could be achieved with them (with greater Safety) and unfortunately people are not even willing to give them a try.
> I have submitted a few suggestions on how to solve a number problems that have been submitted but I am not sure if they have been acted upon as there has been no replies saying that it was tried.
> All I ask is give the template guides a go you will be amazed at the results you will be able to achieve. I am willing to assist if you have any problems with them.
> Tom


Sounds like a plan, Tom and I am looking for some help? Would you be interested in setting up and posting some activities that teach your methods. Lets start with the "Basics to Template Guides" with some simple projects to support your information.
Think this is possible?
Tom,


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I too would love to see more on this technique. Please keep us posted if this comes about.

Bob N.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

BobandRick said:


> Sounds like a plan, Tom and I am looking for some help? Would you be interested in setting up and posting some activities that teach your methods. Lets start with the "Basics to Template Guides" with some simple projects to support your information.
> Think this is possible?
> Tom,


What about a simple picture frame from solid timber for a start as this will involve a number of pocesses to complete the project?

or maybe someone has an alternative project we can start from.

Let's say the frame is to take a 7" x 5" photograph 180mm x 130mm (approx) I prefer working in metric since our conversion here in Australia in 1968.

1. What cutters will be required?
2. How is the material to be held?
3. How will the cutters be controlled?
4. What other tools will be required?
5. What are the stages of producing the frame?
6. I think this should have been the first consideration*Can it be done with Safety* ?
7. Will it involve purchasing new Cutters?

One of the problems will be how much can I post at one time as I will require some space. The answer might be sending those who are interested an email with all the details.
Let me know your thoughts then I can get started. It is also of great help to me if there is some feed back on the method. You can be upfront and tell me it is a waste of time or the information was useful.
I'll await your posts
Tom


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I would be interested in learning more on this technique too!

Thanks,
scrollwolf


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Tom,

I like the email idea as it would allow you to compose over a longer length of time and not be pushed to get it on the forum. You could also copy and paste your writings here and possibly the forum moderators could set up a section under "Tips" so the posts won't get lost over time in a running thread.

Many thanks for offering to share with us.

My email is available in my user set up. Please feel free to shoot your in thoughts my direction. I am very interested to learn all I can.

Bob N.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

I must be one of the few who are unable to see the series so have always used my router according to whichever way I find best for the job in hand.
My router seldom goes in my table unless the job demands it.
Most work is done using the side fence, bearing guided or using a guide bush with a template.
Less than 10% is done with the table although I would never attempt to raise door panels freehand.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Agood project to start with is the Butterfly House plan number 9o3.

It involves template work, table work and planning to build the template plus othe woodworking operations.

Plus you end us with a handsome piece of work when finished.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

ejant said:


> Agood project to start with is the Butterfly House plan number 9o3.
> 
> It involves template work, table work and planning to build the template plus othe woodworking operations.
> 
> Plus you end us with a handsome piece of work when finished.


Ejant
Thanks for your reply but you will have to fill me in with your suggestion Butterfly House plan number 903???? What is it???? Can you please post some pics????

Any other ideas router users????
Tom


----------



## FordPrefect (Sep 24, 2004)

I like this idea too. However, I would suggest that the posts be kept in the forum to facilitate new members and searching. To have great information tucked away in a few people's inbox is not fair to people who miss this thread... What about composing the post in Word (or PDF, I know of a freeware PDF tool that is installed and used like a printer) and posting a summary thread with the Word/PDF document as an attachment.

If you would like help converting it to a PDF I would accept the email/Word form and "print it" for you and send it back to be posted.

I have used templates occasionally, and I enjoy the ease with which they can do certain things. I recently purchased the Lee Valley 1 3/4" template guides. I know those are not as large as TemplateTom has espoused in other threads, but they still do the trick 

One more thing, a long, detailed, illustrated description of how Bob and Rick, and/or TemplateTom make the templates in the first place, including tips on lead in, lead out "runways", attaching clamps, calculating size/angles, etc. The templates they use sure make things go smooth on their show. The idea behind templates is simple enough, but any tricks and tips by the masters would be appreciated by this newbie.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

template tom said:


> What about a simple picture frame from solid timber for a start as this will involve a number of pocesses to complete the project?
> 
> or maybe someone has an alternative project we can start from.
> 
> ...


You want me to be upfront and honest... this the exact reason I decided to set up routerforums.com. Let us all follow your lead, thanks for the interest Tom.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi all

They say a pic is worth a thousand words. I have included a number of drawing to get things started.
14.s Cutter This is the cutter to insert the internal face moulding of the frame. The template guide is 40mm. (Sorry for the metric but I only work with metric dimensions) This combination will determine the size of the cut-out in the template 15. s 

10 s Jig to hold the material secure 400 x 300 x 12mm. material held with the aid of 'Shelf Supports' Jig is held in Jig Holder 400 x 300 x 40mm internal dimensions.

12 s Once the material is secure in the Jig Holder the template is added.

16 s and 17 s are the additional tools required 30mm Guide and 10mm straight cutter and 16mm guide and 10mm cutter.

Stages of procedure
5.s rout internal moulding
4.s Set up showing direction of cut
8a s Routing rebate for pic and glass
9s rebate for backing material (if required)

18s Edge treatment this of course will require a rouding over cutter wiyh bearing.

All the processes are carried out 100% in the plunge mode.
Post you comments and let me know what you think of the technique.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the design Tom. One question; everything I have seen has taught me that external cuts are made clockwise, internal cuts are to be made counter clockwise. You show making the internal cut clockwise. Is there a special reason for this?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

The feed direction looks correct to me. With the router above the work the inside cut would be clockwise, if the router were below (ie table mounted) then the cut would be cc.

Ed


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

This looks great Tom. 

Can you explain what determines the guide sizes to be used?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Thanks for the design Tom. One question; everything I have seen has taught me that external cuts are made clockwise, internal cuts are to be made counter clockwise. You show making the internal cut clockwise. Is there a special reason for this?


_External cuts are made anti-clockwise with such cutters with bearings or using the side fence attachment and internal cuts are clockwise when using template guides_


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, Now that I am thinking "Above the table" its clear. Almost everything I have done is table mounted.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

BobandRick said:


> This looks great Tom.
> 
> Can you explain what determines the guide sizes to be used?


I will set to and produce a sketch easier than a wordy explaination.
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Ok, Now that I am thinking "Above the table" its clear. Almost everything I have done is table mounted.


I would be interested in your reply if you should GIVE IT A TRY
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

template tom said:


> I would be interested in your reply if you should GIVE IT A TRY
> Tom


Did anyone try the method and make the simple box to hold the material and the jig with the template also inserted. I would be interested if there was
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

BobandRick said:


> This looks great Tom.
> 
> Can you explain what determines the guide sizes to be used?


Routing out any shape and inserting an inlay (Square or rectangular shapes will require the corners to be chiselled square).

First calculate the size of the inlay

Prepare a 'female template' which will have to be larger that the cut-out of course. This size is determined by the template guide and cutter used.
With a 30mm guide and a 10mm cutter the cut-out will required to be 20mm greater all round this has an off-set of 10mm (Cutter to template guide)

To rout an insert to fit exactly into position (Circular or elliptical) use a 16mm template guide and a 4mm cutter as this will produce an off-set of 6mm plus the thickness of the cutter 6mm to produce 10mm required

Template Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

template tom said:


> Did anyone try the method and make the simple box to hold the material and the jig with the template also inserted. I would be interested if there was
> Tom


Sorry to bring this up again
It is now over Two years since I made the post above. It seems there is no real interest in the use of the guides. I would be interested in your reasons why. 
I do use the router table as not everything can be achieved in the plunge mode, but I see the router used in the table for certain items and I am convinced that it can be better achieved in the plunge Mode. Take the Heart Shaped trinket box that was published in an American woodworking Magazaine (Must try to find the publication again. I loaned my copy to a friend some time ago and it has not been returned) Maybe someone out there saw the article and may still have details of it.
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Tom
"I would be interested in your reasons why"

I use the guides in the router table all the time because the table can and will hold the router for me and keep it flat and give me more control of the cut.
I do use the plunge router from time to time but the table just works for me on most of the jobs I do, with the plunge router they are light duty jobs, like triming or putting on a edge or when I can't get in on the table  then I almost always use a bit with a bearing on the bit.

I guess Bob and Rick have brain washed me because I see how they do most things quick and easy with the router table, I have used the plunge router to make the Oak-Park wheels,templates,patterns,inlays,many of the Oak-Park templates hearts ,etc. but it's hard to beat the router table and the way they (Bob and Rick) do it. 

But this is just my 2 cents 

---------------------------


Hi Tom 
You may want to read below,they don't show the Heart Shaped trinket box but it maybe listed by some other name.

---------------
http://magazine-directory.com/American-Woodworker.htm
http://magazine-directory.com/
----------------------------
American woodworking Magazaine
Heart Shaped trinket box

Maybe called ▼
jewelry, 93:80–90, 113:64–72
small elegant, 105:52–57
----------------------------
This index lists stories published from issue 92 - issue 120. Stories are listed by subject, then issue (in bold), and page numbers. For example, the entry, "Beadboard, making, 95:22" appeared in the 95th issue, page 52.
# To download a searchable PDF version of the index, click on the the link that follows. Please note that you will need Acrobat Reader to view the file. Windows Users: Right Click and select "Save Target as..."
# Macintosh Users: Click and hold or control click the link to download.
# Click here to download ▼
http://www.rd.com/americanwoodworker/articles/adindex/AWWebDex92-120.pdf

Back Issues
Some of our past issues are still available for $5.00 each.
Call (715) 246-4344 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. Central, Monday through Friday, for availability and ordering, or write to:

Back Issues
American Woodworker
Box 83695
Stillwater, MN 55083-0695.
Copies of Past Articles
Photocopies of previous articles are available for $3.00 each.
Call (715) 246-4344 or write to:

Copies
American Woodworker
Box 83695
Stillwater, MN 55083-0695.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Bob

I'll keep on hunting for it I was only interested in the method that was used as I changed the construction completely
Tom


----------



## mwm500 (Jun 21, 2006)

I would like to learn more about templates, how to make them and how to use them.
I saw your blog and was pretty impressed. That also might be the way to go just post a link to your blog from the forums.

Walt


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Give Them a try*



mwm500 said:


> I would like to learn more about templates, how to make them and how to use them.
> I saw your blog and was pretty impressed. That also might be the way to go just post a link to your blog from the forums.
> 
> Walt


The most important guide to purchase is the 40mm Not the 16-18mm one supplied with the router. For a start you can use a greater variety of cutters that will fit through the 40mm guide therefore increasing the number of processes you are capable of doing.
I certainly have had a go at a number of blogs and you will find some of the projects listed there. SOME Projects in my opinion that can only be completed with the router in the plunge mode with the aid of template guides. 
Here are a few blogs I have tried out since Rick and Bob introduced me to Blogging

http://www.woodshopphotos.com/main.php?g2_itemId=12542&g2_page=1&

http://tomodonnell.bigblog.com.au/

http://routermagic.blogspot.com/

http://templatetom.wordpress.com/2006/12/21/routing-new-projects/

http://theonlineauthor.com/templatetom/

Have a look at some of the projects. The people you see in the photographs are from My class of 2005 at the Association for the Blind They were responsible for producing the various projects using the template guide method, Some were partially blind but a few were totally blind. Yes I did produse all the templates and jigs before they began to rout the various projects.
As I said To all "TRY THEM FOR YOURSELF"
The introduction to the guides has been posted on this forum for all to make a copy.
Tom


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, at this time 40 MM guide bushings are still not available in North America. I have contacted several tool stores asking them to request it, and I have contacted Trend, N.A. about including it in their imports. Until we get enough members to request this bushing nobody will listen. In the meanwhile if you will send me the specs I will see about a low quantity production run.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Tom, at this time 40 MM guide bushings are still not available in North America. I have contacted several tool stores asking them to request it, and I have contacted Trend, N.A. about including it in their imports. Until we get enough members to request this bushing nobody will listen. In the meanwhile if you will send me the specs I will see about a low quantity production run.


Thanks Mike
I have sent the details of the introduction to the use of template guides to Trend in the UK praising them for at least manufacturing a great variety of Metric and Imperial guides. As most router manufactures have their own guides you will require to purchase a new base. They will only fit onto their Uni Base they supply for most routers which is great.
I have asked them to use the information on the promotion of the guides if they wish to do so. I am awaitng feedback from them(Hopefully they will respond)

What else can we do other to find a manufacturer willing to produce them.
I perquaded Makita Australia to re- introduce the guide which for a while had been ommitted as an accessory for a number of years and I asked them to introduce the 40mm Guide Guess what they did and to this day I've heard nothing since (2Years ago).
I honestly think the best bet is Trend as they alredy produce the article anyway. If I can find a way of emailing them I will try to see what they can do. Trend are exporting to America??
Mike keep up the good work
Tom


----------

